# The Commuter: Kino-Trailer zum Actionthriller mit Liam Neeson



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Commuter: Kino-Trailer zum Actionthriller mit Liam Neeson* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Commuter: Kino-Trailer zum Actionthriller mit Liam Neeson*


----------



## mkm2907 (22. November 2017)

Geil. Neeson ist zum schießen.


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2017)

Liam Neeson hat sich zum Action Star entwickelt auf seine alten Tage. Echt super.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Liam Neeson hat sich zum Action Star entwickelt auf seine alten Tage. Echt super.


Sagt was ihr wollt, aber ich liebe die Liam Neeson Filme die er in letzter Zeit macht.
Ob's jetzt 96 Hours, Non Stop oder jetzt eben the Commuter ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2017)

Klingt spannend und wie man ihn kennt werden die Szenen aus dem Trailer sicherlich nicht die einzigen Glaanzpunkte sein. Ist definitiv schon mal vorgemerkt


----------

